# Recherche désespérement : Bracelet ARMIDA A1 Stainless Steel



## solidsnake73 (Oct 15, 2011)

Bonjours a tous,

je cherche désespérement un bracelet ARMIDA A1 (couleur Stainless Steel) 

Petit Bonus Financier $$ pour celui qui pourra ENFIN M'aider !!!

Envoyer moi un message le plus tot possible

Merci beaucoup a l'avance

Daniel


----------



## Noobheure (Jan 13, 2013)

ARMIDA WATCHES

Tu peux toujours envoyer un petit mail demandant quand ils comptent en recevoir en stock.


----------



## solidsnake73 (Oct 15, 2011)

Noobheure said:


> ARMIDA WATCHES
> 
> Tu peux toujours envoyer un petit mail demandant quand ils comptent en recevoir en stock.


Salut,

c'est déja fait 
mais ils n'ont aucune idée de quand ils vont en recevoir d'autres ...dans plusieurs mois ou plus jamais...
ils n'ont pas assez de demandes


----------



## Noobheure (Jan 13, 2013)

Après mis à part guetter les vente Ebay il n'y a pas grand chose à faire :/


----------



## Noobheure (Jan 13, 2013)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/fs-armida-a1-pvd-bracelet-never-sized-used-$125-obo-817469.html

En PVD en vente sur WUS :/ premiere fois que je vois un bracelet Armida A1 en vente pour l'instant


----------

